

9 Women Can’t Make a Baby in a Month - linuxnow
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/03/30/9-women-cant-make-a-baby-in-a-month/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Originally posted in TechCrunch, which was submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2387766>

Many comments there already.

